# Well this "Desk jocky" is sooo outa here....



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm off to visit my Mom in the U.k today. She has been diagnosed with the dreaded cancer of th lower intestine and liver. They say its treatable but I wanted to spend time with her before see goes under the knife. 

I will be away for three weeks, while there I want to shoot at at least one U.K club, I have packed a little wooden/fiberglass recurve and I will be in the Northhamptonshire area. (any one know any one there that is interested in archery, that could point me in the right direction?)

I hope to have access to you all on A.T over there so com's can cotinue. With regards to Black Hawk Archery no worries there it will be taken care of, by my very capable parter Hennie and my better half Lindy.

So til my return"PLAY NICELY EVERY ONE" especially you Inozi,(I am going to miss the odd skirmish, I believe "Iron sharpens Iron") certainlly going to miss ya, you to Nyala,Matazela, Paper cut, splayed, Bush hat,Caracal, Buskey,ASG and the rest of you all. WE MAKE AN AWESOME FORUM DON'T WE.

Till later then........Take care:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

spatan said:


> I'm off to visit my Mom in the U.k today. She has been diagnosed with the dreaded cancer of th lower intestine and liver. They say its treatable but I wanted to spend time with her before see goes under the knife.


Good luck with your mom and the op. It is going to be tuff but she must be strong, you to.

All the best. Keep us posted.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Our thoughts will be with you and your mom.

I also found out this morning that my faithful hunting companion has some weird thing wrong with him and it will only cost the master R8500.00 to fix.
Any donations?


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

All the best Spatan,
Good luck and best wishes for your mum.
Travel safe and show those Poms a thing or two with your recurve!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Best wishes to your mother.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

All of the best with your mom. and have a good time


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

I'm here now. big thanks to you all for your goog vibrations.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Not to be disloyal, but take a spin on www.archery-interchange.co.uk for a great community of archers that mainly punish straw bales. They will be able to direct you to a club or group of likeminded toxophilites. Keep strong!! Here is a Guiness (urgh) for you!:darkbeer:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

So van die os op die jas, iemand moet jou seker reg help as jy deur die kak is want die laaste maal wat ek gekyk het was daar nog nie pille daarvoor op die mark nie.....:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Operation*

Good luck to you and your family!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

My thoughts are with you and your Mum. I hope things go well and you have some quality time together. :hug:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Little help with translation.*



INGOZI said:


> So van die os op die jas, iemand moet jou seker reg help as jy deur die kak is want die laaste maal wat ek gekyk het was daar nog nie pille daarvoor op die mark nie.....:wink:


Sorry Engee not feeling too clever right now. can you help this Scot understand the above. sorry again mate, just got news my Dad has taken a turn for the worse (you all know he suffered a stroke 4 weeks ago) and Im 7000miles away with my mum who seems to be bearing up.

thanks again for the comfort, things aint easy right now.:secret:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Lloyd - sorry to hear about your dad. Let me know if there is anything that we can do from this side, other than praying which is a given!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Matatazela said:


> Lloyd - sorry to hear about your dad. Let me know if there is anything that we can do from this side, other than praying which is a given!


Thanks James for the thoughts, things seem to be happening so quickly, its hard somtimes to process it all. please try encourage Lindy to sign up on A.T so I can chat with her, my phone don't work and my Mum's e-mail is faulty at the moment.

I'm thinking might go "crusing" in the mutantvill bar an "bump" into her. Nothin wrong with a bit of "cyberlove" to help pass those lonley nights away:tongue:.

Thanks again for all those good thoughts everyone, word can't explain how much they mean to my famliy and I.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Will help to look after the fort.*

Spatan,I hope things work out that side.You have alot of support this side.:wink:

My dad is still in hospitaal,back in ICU after two days in general ward.After about 6 days in ICU.:sad:

He was admitted for an ulser in the stomach.Due to taking pain killers with little food and water,for about 5 weeks after comming off his motor-bike.:sad:

Just to let you know we are in the same boat.:wink:

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Sorry to hear you Dad, Bush hat. My Dad could not hold on any longer and he passed away last night. 
My Mom is doing good though. I just wish I could be every where at once.


Spatan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

spatan said:


> Sorry to hear you Dad, Bush hat. My Dad could not hold on any longer and he passed away last night.
> My Mom is doing good though. I just wish I could be every where at once.
> 
> 
> Spatan


Sorry to hear that Lloyd. I know it is tough for you now. 

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Dear Spatan and Bushkey,

Bad to hear that your have hard times in the moment.
Be sure, after rain the sun will come again.

Also my throughts are with your and your families.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your Mother Lloyd, I lost my father to cancer two years ago nearly to the day. It is going to be a tough road ahead, I just hope that He will guide you and your family through these dark times.

Engee


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Karoojager said:


> Dear Spatan and Bushkey,
> 
> Bad to hear that your have hard times in the moment.
> Be sure, after rain the sun will come again.
> ...


Thanks for your prayers Frank and its bush hat rather than bushkey that is having a tough old time with his pappy. hopfully the end result is more positive than in my circumstances.

Thanks to you too Ingozi awesome to hear from you. have a good evening mate.
We (My family)are bearing up. Just sorry I couldent be there to hold his hand.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

spatan said:


> Thanks for your prayers Frank and its bush hat rather than bushkey that is having a tough old time with his pappy. hopfully the end result is more positive than in my circumstances.
> 
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


Sorry thousend times for this mistake, I mean Bushhat and wrote Bushkey:embara:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Karoojager said:


> Sorry thousend times for this mistake, I mean Bushhat and wrote Bushkey:embara:


No worries these things happen when the cyber call signs are so close. I knew what you ment. :wink:


stay safe,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

spatan said:


> Sorry to hear you Dad, Bush hat. My Dad could not hold on any longer and he passed away last night.
> My Mom is doing good though. I just wish I could be every where at once.
> 
> 
> Spatan


Sorry to hear the news Spatan.I just hope you find strength and comfort.

Bushhat.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

I, yoo are good man mate.

I shot some arrows in the back yard yesterday to try sort out my thourghts,slowy slowly there becomes new promise, as the grass that is burnt turns from scortched black to soft hues of green.

as the winter fades and is over taken by warm spring breezes as the cycles of life continues in us and our children.

take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## splayed (Jul 31, 2007)

*Life goes on*

Hey Spatan

I'm sorry to hear about your dad passing!!

I know exactly how you feel about wanting to be in two places at once. When my brother died recently, and my daughter was born prem the next week, I didn't know wether I should be with my family mourning, or with my daughter in the ICU. But be strong, as hard as it is to not be here, at least you can spend some time with your mom and help her deal with all thats going on. 

Keep strong mate, and drop us a message if you need anything (absolutely anything) done this end. We are here for you and your family in any way we can help.

Steve


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Thanks Steve for your support during this difficult time, if anything comes to mind I will be sure to be in touch.

Your good thoughts are great source of stength for me, to know that there are those that care.

My Mum and I went to stowe landscaped gardens for a very peaceful afternoon.We are both landscape designers by trade so this was a very up lifting expierence for us both.

I am now going outside to shoot my bow, this will round off a good day.


Lloyd AkA Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

spatan said:


> Thanks James for the thoughts, things seem to be happening so quickly, its hard somtimes to process it all. please try encourage Lindy to sign up on A.T so I can chat with her, my phone don't work and my Mum's e-mail is faulty at the moment.
> 
> I'm thinking might go "crusing" in the mutantvill bar an "bump" into her. Nothin wrong with a bit of "cyberlove" to help pass those lonley nights away:tongue:.
> 
> ...


Hello hello hello

I've arrived - thanks to Sal and his saucy hotmail account!!

Now I need my mutanville licence !!

TTFN (Ta ta for now)

Spatan's Lady


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Mutantville license granted - since you are Spatans better half, there is no question! 

Welcome, Lindi (you are Lindi, I hope - or Spatan is a goner!) 

Good to see you representing the KZN ladies!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome. I hope you will enjoy it here.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Spatan's Lady said:


> Hello hello hello
> 
> I've arrived - thanks to Sal and his saucy hotmail account!!
> 
> ...


You took your time about things did'nt you. What was it? a full week? Nice to have you a board.....:kiss:

Excuse me Guys.......:tongue:


PM sent


Spatan:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail: (Thought I'd treat my self)


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

Spatan's Lady said:


> Hello hello hello
> 
> I've arrived - thanks to Sal and his saucy hotmail account!!
> 
> ...


Hello Spatan's Lady

Welcome to archery talk.I hope you enjoy your time on AT.

Bushhat


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Spatan and his lady only saw this trdegy now I am sorry to hear about your Dad wil think and Pray for you oaks during this difficult times. All of the best and regards 
Hendrik


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Mutantville license granted - since you are Spatans better half, there is no question!
> 
> Welcome, Lindi (you are Lindi, I hope - or Spatan is a goner!) Lucky I'm not one of those jealous types - I just try to keep him eating @ home :wink:
> 
> Good to see you representing the KZN ladies!


Hi James

Thanks for the licence - what no test to pass? This is easier than I thought!! 

I'm chuffed to be a KZN lady - now I have to twist a couple more pinkies to join me.

Thanks for all the kind support during these past few months (with Spatan's folks). We have good days and bad days. Dad is due to be cremated today - that 1st cup of coffee in the kitchen was not an easy one, but I must say that the support has been pouring in from all over - people are fantastic.

Anyway, must go - some clients have arrived, and I need to go make up some arrows.

TTFN

Lindy

Spatan's Lady


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

So sorry to hear the sad news Lloyd and Lindy.  I hope you're holding up okay and you Mum is feeling better. I know things will be tough for a while. :hug: Just remember, treasured memories are forever. Tim.


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Welcome. I hope you will enjoy it here.


Hi Bushkey

Yes thanks, I've been in the background watching and sometimes typing for Spatan since he joined last year.

I have learnt soo much about a sport I never thought I'd get involved in.

Hope you have a nice weekend, and get a chance to fling some arrows.

TTFN

Spatan's Lady


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

Bushhat said:


> Hello Spatan's Lady
> 
> Welcome to archery talk.I hope you enjoy your time on AT.
> 
> Bushhat


Dear Bushhat

Thanks for the good wishes. How is your dad. Is he out of hospital yet?

See you at the club on Sun to fling some arrows?

TTFN

Spatan's Lady


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

OutaAfrica said:


> Hi Spatan and his lady only saw this trdegy now I am sorry to hear about your Dad wil think and Pray for you oaks during this difficult times. All of the best and regards
> Hendrik





Tim Roberts said:


> So sorry to hear the sad news Lloyd and Lindy.  I hope you're holding up okay and you Mum is feeling better. I know things will be tough for a while. :hug: Just remember, treasured memories are forever. Tim.


Dear OutaAfrica and Tim (I'm not sure if I've got this right - am new to AT and how the posting works, so please bear with me)

Thank you both for all the good vibes, prayers, and thoughts. Spatan's Mom is due to have her op on Tues, so that's the next hurdle that we are focusing on, and then he is due to be back in sunny SA on Mon 10 Sep. They've had some nice time together, visiting Warwicks Castle, amongst other places, so the time has been well spent.

Hope you have a nice weekend.

TTFN

Spatan's Lady (and Spatan too , I'm sure :cocktail


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Yes I have been spending some quality time with me Mom. She is feeling better :thumbs_uphowever the operation is looming and she does not like the idea of having bits of her chopped out. It is alittle worring to say the least especially after loosing my Dad so suddenly.:sad::crybaby2: 

This trip to England has been just what the doctor ordered(my mum and I have both really enjoyed this time together), I am eternally greatfull that my wife(my kids too) gave me her blesing and the time off:kiss::aniangel:. My partners and friends have also been wonderful a big hug thanks Hennie, Shona, Charlie, Ian , James and all my Cyber mates:grouphug:

Spatan:cocktail::icon_salut:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*All has gone well.....*

Hi everyone,

Just to let you know. My Mum is in recovery now. I was able to see almost imediatly after the surgery..... You see prayers do work:wink:. 

THANK-YOU every one for you support and prayers.:grouphug: :wave3: 

While I was visiting I couldent believe my ears.......(the Accent Was unmistakale), and quite strange the nurse that was tending her was a economic imagrant from Southern Africa. All the way across the world to betaken care of by one of our very own.

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

spatan said:


> All the way across the world to betaken care of by one of our very own.
> 
> Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


I understand you can't gossip on the UK underground in Afrikaans any more. Shows you how many of our countrymen are scattered around the world.

Look at where Gerhard is going.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Very cool that all is going well. 



spatan said:


> While I was visiting I couldent believe my ears.......(the Accent Was unmistakale), and quite strange the nurse that was tending her was a economic imagrant from Southern Africa. All the way across the world to betaken care of by one of our very own.
> 
> Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


My mom just came home from a back op at the best private hospital in PMB. The nurses in ICU did not have gloves on and they said it was because they did not have any open sores. Now, my mom has a major open sore on her back, but that couldn't be a reason to try and keep things sterile now, could it? 

The woman in the bed next to my mom was a trained nurse. She took her own drip and catheter out because the nurses did not do it for hours after the doctor gave them the instruction to. 

Now, I wonder why a good nurse would want to work in that sort of environment? That and the salary, and it is no wonder they are all packing and emigrating!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

The powers that be nead to take some drastic action and sort out the important things and stop "SWEATING THE SMALL STUFF"

This would 'nt happen.......

Now, I wonder why a good nurse would want to work in that sort of environment? That and the salary, and it is no wonder they are all packing and emigrating!!! :embara: 

Good to hear from you, Matatazela, where you been mate?........ I'm
am almost home. Now that my Mum is on the mend. Hopefully yours is too my friend.

Spatan in the U.k:cocktail:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

:darkbeer:This trip to England has been just what the doctor ordered(my mum and I have both really enjoyed this time together), I am eternally greatfull that my wife(my kids too) gave me her blesing and the time off:kiss::aniangel:. Spatan:cocktail::icon_salut:[/QUOTE]


*So tell me guys, when your man says "I won't (forgive) myself if something goes wrong with my mom, and I didn't make the effort to see her ..." what do you do? :wink: Truth be told, he wants to check out the archery scene there, the castles, and all that lekker stuff - and who can blame him?  Don't forget those dark :darkbeer: !!

The first week dragged, and then momentum took over, and now there just aren't enuff hours between now and Monday lunch time. 

I'd like to echo his thanks and gratefulness too - the support from all the archers (Cyber and via Black Hawk) has been ENORMOUS. :darkbeer: :cocktail: *

*Thanks guys (and gals)

Spatan's Lady * :cocktail: :horse: :typing:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*OH CRAP... I Have to typ this all again.*

Hey you (Me Lady) always fun to have you aboard no know pun intended:angel4::BrownBear:Me I feel like this baer.....LOST with out you. What did i just say that i must be really losing it.

I here Charlie is doing a bussling trade in my absents......Excellent Give the big man a hug from me no longer than 3 seconds though:winkhe's me cousin its a famliy thing)

Charlie... Are there any AR 35's Left at that special price or did Donald snap up the last one? Please send him my best on a great choise hes gonna love this bow.I'll be back soon to do any minor adjustments for him.

LADS...This guy wondered into Black hawk Archery(BHA) some months back.He had an old Jenning's that he wanted us to look at.... he was battling to group consistantly he was shooting fingers wihch can be challanging at the best of times.

So I take the bow from him and almost immediatly I notice the rest.... So I ask him did he fit this rest.?He looks at me blankly an says no it cost him about 400 bucks and the Dude fitted it right there. So I ask him Did the fellow tell him before he took his money that he was going to fit a left hand shoot tru upside down so it would at least hold the arrow? NOOO! he says now looking perplexed  

So I ask permission to correct the problem.... Granted he says anxiously(worring obout adittional cost, although he dident say, i felt it) 

I take off his rest which even if the right version had been installed would have still been the incorrect rest for a finger shooter and never should have cost anywhere near R400.00.

I then installed the correct rest, Tested it, Let him test it and gave him some pointers and sent him on his way he was not asked to part with a cent as I felt terrible about his previos ordeal.I did keep the old rest though. Its still on the past its sell by date pile...

from then on this guy came, once sometime twice a week to see the bow he was eyeiny and to shoot his bow with me, now he has the cofidence to move on to the clud and new equipment wirth over R10 500.00 and is trilled. (Here at BHA we dont believe in HARD SELL and blackmail tactics this setup is merely a convienance for ourselve and our friends who like to talk and touch before they part with their hard earned cash.)

This shows how being interest in people and there particular situations benifits the The sport we love, the club, the shop.If it was all about the money half the Archery businesses out there would be closed and the ones that do close is often,( not always) the love has gone form the business.

Hope when you shop where ever you shop you also feel the love.

This is Spatan on his saop box in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Spatan how was that archery store over there, Are you enjoying the first world or is the conctricted society beginning to make you jumpy, It made my skin crawl to think that there was a good chance that I was being captured on camera every time that I stepped out side, Mabey that is just me as I do not react well to authority.

Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Good to hear from you Bushcat,

My Mom lives in the country( she has bee transfered to a general ward now which means things are on the mend) so maybe not so influenced by the Authorities.The pace is also alittle less rushed.

:secret: I can,t however weight to get home to my beautiful wife and children. :elch:

I am going to Quicks after archery practice.... indooor this time 20yard gig (in a little towm called Daventry) with the good ol recurve, so we'll see how it goes.

Take care,

Spatan in the U.K:cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats fantastic that your mum is getting better, I know how you feel about missing your wife and children, they certinally increase ones capacity for love. I hope you have a safe flight home. 

Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Bushcat said:


> Thats fantastic that your mum is getting better, I know how you feel about missing your wife and children, they certinally increase ones capacity for love. I hope you have a safe flight home.
> 
> Bushcat


Ja boet. EK COM TERUG MET A "VENGENCE"

I Shopped till i almost dropped at Quicks, more recurve stuff than any thing else.

And by the way I found out from a local that The U.K tests all the
ir Technoligies here in Northhamton so you are likely to be filmed aless 200 times as you step out your home.:mg: :secret:Yer mate can't wait to get home. Their kid seem to be all geared in the right direction (FOR THEM)
too BEAT SOUTH AFRICA.......IN THEIR DREAMS...
These people are far too paranoid!

On the up side i had a wonderful day with the Long Buckbey Archery Club. We shot The 20 yrd indoor targets. It was great to teach and be taught.:yo::thumb::hail: One really good compond archer kept smacking arras in the middle was good to see.

Spatan in the U.K


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Hi Spatan*

Hi Spatan

Will be great to have you back.My dad is on the road to recoveryHe is out of hospitaal,and in nursing home just so he can get strong again(being on his back for a whole month).

Had a great fun shoot 9/9/'07 stilling enjoying the bow.:darkbeer:

It will be great to have the sun back on you.

Safe flight back to RSA.:darkbeer:

Bushhat:cocktail:


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Hi Bushcat.*

Hi Bushcat

Welcome to AT.:archery::welcomesign:

Where in Zululand you stay?

I use to stay in Richards Bay.:darkbeer:

Bushhatepsi::cocktail:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Bushat

I live on my Sugar farm in Mposa, thanks for the warm welcome. mabey we will run into one annother at the PMB archery club. I have to decide what bow feels the best for me and what brand is going to offer the best back up. So I have a long way to go as yet.

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Hello hello Bushcat, Yes Im back...

I am looking forward to flining some arrows with you. Just remember...

As soon as the bow you choose AS LONG AS IT FITS you and you start to shoot with the correct form you will get results in a very short space of time. It is not the bow its the indian as long as the fundimentals are correct its not about buying the most expensive bow out there (there will always be someone with an opinion conterary to your own about which brand is best thats because we passionate about our sport.) 

Every day you are not able to shoot is a day lost.(I believe that I would be a much better archer right now if I had had my first Bow and lessons when I was at junior school and not at 29:sadI now have the best equipment money can buy and I feel that I am trying to catch up to those that have the years behind them, and I am mate, I am

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Bushkey said:


> I understand you can't gossip on the UK underground in Afrikaans any more. Shows you how many of our countrymen are scattered around the world.
> 
> Look at where Gerhard is going.


Ja the kak begins when we have to play against them in the would cup and so on. We always feel alittle betrayed but when you look at whats happening around us you can't really blame them.:sad:

Its always bitter sweet to be back.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

